# Opera 12 is out



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Download*
Opera browser | Faster & safer internet | Free download

*What's new*
What?s new in Opera


> Faster startup with many tabs
> Previously it could take a while to start Opera if you had many tabs open. In Opera 12 tabs are loaded smarter; fewer at the time with those that are visible or recently accessed loading first. Opera now always starts up equally fast no matter how many tabs you have open.
> 
> Out-of-Process Plug-ins
> ...



I especially like the new themes + the performance is even better now

opera did a good thing by Discontinuing Opera Unite, Opera Widgets and Voice - saving on resources and focusing where it's needed

the new ui is so polished and the new icon is also sexier


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes thanks for your post and saw about the opera latest browser good to download this, very fast accessing and plugins in it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2012)

opera:cpu

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/6382/operacpu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2012)

Has the success of Opera on mobile platforms helped increase its desktop share in any way?

This is one beautiful piece of software indeed


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 14, 2012)

iam using opera since 2005 ...I love this browser muaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2012)

Best browser out there in every platform.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 14, 2012)

I use firefox


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Has the success of Opera on mobile platforms helped increase its desktop share in any way?
> 
> This is one beautiful piece of software indeed



sadly, they don't have the marketing budget to compete with chrome


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Opera updated to 12.00 last night automatically. 

But, if Opera Unite is discontinued, then why I can still use it? Is is that its support will be dropped in near future?

Plugin isolation is a feature which was long due. 

Now I just need following for now: Ability to snap tabs back in the browser. And it needs to be more smooth.

That's it.


----------



## Minion (Jun 15, 2012)

Best browser so far.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 15, 2012)

> But, if Opera Unite is discontinued, then why I can still use it? Is is that its support will be dropped in near future?





> Today we are announcing the beginning of the end for two of our current Add-on platforms. Starting with the upcoming Opera 12 release, Opera Unite and Opera Widgets will be turned off by default for new users. The two Add-on platforms will be completely removed in a later release expected before the end of this year.


*my.opera.com/addons/blog/2012/04/24/sunsetting-unite-and-widgets


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2012)

My fav browser on both pc and mobile.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 15, 2012)

my favorite browser too 
will update it today


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh dear. Youtube downloader extension broke with v 12.00.
Hope it's updates soon.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 16, 2012)

@Vyom Try extendtube


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> @Vyom Try extendtube



Nice extension! Adds whole bunch of features, not just download! 
Thanks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Oh dear. Youtube downloader extension broke with v 12.00.
> Hope it's updates soon.



it'll get updated soon don't worry


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 16, 2012)

It is so gorgeous 

:')


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 16, 2012)

Faster browser with light weight themes and a lot of new extensions!
Has any 1 tried the feature: “Ask websites not to track me”? I had used it on Firefox.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> It is so gorgeous
> 
> :')



Did you found a new cat theme on Opera?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm using the green grass theme


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

updated to version 12.0 yesterday and only difference I can notice is faster startup - using the deafult theme with windows classic theme which is good for me and matches with forum theme


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks good and also, my favorite browser both on Linux and windows 
Like opera for its integrating tabs feature, and also new private tab in same window


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2012)

Better than before.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

crashed 3 times  so far without using any 3rd part extension/themes - only using adblock filter and the custom css stylesheet but they are both updated and never crashed with version 11.62.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2012)

using themes and 2 extensions, no cranes
Can you tell me ur os?


----------



## dr.rdb (Jun 18, 2012)

I am using Opera@Usb for last 6 months, as my brother often formats the desktop !!  

now I live with all extension, skin, theme, plug-in + my personal settings for opera !!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know how you guys are finding Opera as fastest. I still find Chrome to be fastest followed by Firefox followed by Opera.

Tried loading various pages. Opera failed everytime.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

Its not fastest but still I like it more than any browser for the features and UI it offers.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2012)

^Same here. I too find Chrome to be the fastest.
Anyway installed Opera 12!


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 18, 2012)

Chrome and Firefox are fastest on fast connections. On a very slow connection like mine, Opera Turbo(the feature) is the best. I performed this test many times on these three browsers. I copy-paste and enter the URL of a page first in Chrome, then in Firefox and then in Opera. Even after this delay, Opera had been the first to show the page in 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Opera is the fastest on fast connection as well.  Firefox is cool as well.

Chrome is a slow browser, uses a lot of memory and crashes.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 18, 2012)

That I can't tell. When I had fast connection I didn't used Opera. Chrome did the job well then.


----------



## rosx4uj (Jun 18, 2012)

Opera is my favorite browser. It browse like charm other than any browser. updated today my browser after reading this post.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2012)

Everytime I have tried Opera, find it to be slow.

Well no doubt, Opera on mobile rocks 

But on PC, I still find chrome to be fastest, but yes, as ico said, it uses lots of memory and crashes. And plugins like silverlight, flash etc. keeps crashing now and then.

In that regard, I find Firefox to be the safest option.

And in case of Opera, it takes ages to load pages and keeps on displaying "Element 1/10", "Element 9/15" etc. instead of loading pages.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

Chrome is the fastest!!

1.Chrome
2.Firefox
3.Opera
4.Safari

IE don't deserve ranking because it can not finish in the race, just crashed


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

I can smell browser war now  anyway, for me Chromium browser ( not using chrome ) is very stable if I don't open more than 3 tabs - using the 20.0.1086.0 Dev build.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> using themes and 2 extensions, no cranes
> Can you tell me ur os?



Windows Xp SP3+ all the latest updates installed.


----------



## Anish (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, I agree that chrome is a bit faster than opera.
But chrome is a bloat.
And, I was using firefox in the middle, it crashed hell a lot of time! Also, it lags while loading java plugins.
But opera 12 looks promising


----------



## richardhogg44 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Anish,
I am agree with you some times my Mozilla Firefox crashed but I dot know the reasons. Please help me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> I can smell browser war now  anyway, for me Chromium browser ( not using chrome ) is very stable if I don't open more than 3 tabs - using the 20.0.1086.0 Dev build.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Xp SP3+ all the latest updates installed.



using it on 7 and ubuntu 10.04 , cant say about xp


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for the info
-
Opera became my default browser (since 2006) because only it comes with 'mouse gestures' & doesnt reload image/text when you go 'back', it simply loads it from cache.
saves from moving the mouse too much & bandwidth


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

crashed two more times yesterday - one things was common is that it crashed once yesterday and the day before yesterday while I was posting on _Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!_ thread - the crash mostly occurs while accessing VB Bulletin frum - may be it has something to do with either the adblock plugin / Custom CSS stylesheet.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> the crash mostly occurs while accessing VB Bulletin frum - may be it has something to do with either the adblock plugin / Custom CSS stylesheet.



Or, maybe it's just that you spend maximum time on vBulletin. And the crashed just happened to be when you were on it. 

Anyway, I have installed no plugin or custom stylesheet, still it crashes randomly. Waiting for a fix from Opera.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Or, maybe it's just that you spend maximum time on vBulletin. And the crashed just happened to be when you were on it.
> 
> Anyway, I have installed no plugin or custom stylesheet, still it crashes randomly. Waiting for a fix from Opera.



whats your OS?
and i hope both you and topgear sent the crash report


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> whats your OS?
> and i hope both you and topgear sent the crash report



Windows XP SP3.
And yes, I do send crash reports! How else would devs can iron out the bugs!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2012)

was not questioning you, i've seen people ignoring it


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

My default browser for all OS'es.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2012)

dont worry people, opera 12.01 already in the works


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2012)

dont forget this feature -
*i.imgur.com/9jpMy.png
Show Images (fresh)/Cached/ no Images
zoom (mouse scroll when cursor over that slider)
sometimes, you dont want the images to load (or new images) (slow connection), you can use that feature at times like that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chrome works perfect on my PC, but few of my friends hate it for its high memory usage and crashes, though I never faced any such issue 
on Windows7 x64 btw.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

"Alt + S" doesn't works in Opera.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Chrome is the fastest!!


nope, Opera is the fastest. Chrome is not even close. May be close if one is stuck with his Windows-only world.

I'm comparing GPU accleration here:
*i.imgur.com/FiElQ.png
*i.imgur.com/X862O.png
*i.imgur.com/tk0Nw.png

We'd compare them again when Chrome catches up. 



dashing.sujay said:


> "Alt + S" doesn't works in Opera.


a very simple Tab + Enter being made unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Or, maybe it's just that you spend maximum time on vBulletin. And the crashed just happened to be when you were on it.



may be 



> Anyway, I have installed no plugin or custom stylesheet, still it crashes randomly. *Waiting for a fix from Opera.*



same here 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> whats your OS?
> and i hope both you and topgear sent the crash report





Vyom said:


> Windows XP SP3.
> And yes, I do send crash reports! How else would devs can iron out the bugs!





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> was not questioning you, i've seen people ignoring it



yep, sent crash report every time the browser crashed though today the browser crashed only for 1 time and I think this issue is OS specific ie Xp Sp3 ?? Will try out the latest beta/Alpha build on Saturday.


----------

